# Nosler announces the new 28 Nosler



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Winner. Should be about the same as my Dakota only with a standard Bolt face. I bet I will have one someday. 3300 fps with a 160 out of a standard length cartridge. Everyone went crazy for the short mags and ultra mags but I think the best hunting cartridges are 2.5".---------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting. My pet load in my 7STW is a 160grn Accubond @ 3200fps.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My pet load in the Dakota is similar. It will be interesting to see if the 3300 number is real or if it is a lot of advertising. I don't see how the 28 could have much capacity on the Dakota and STW. I do like the design nonetheless and will still need one even if it only launches 160's at 3100-3200. That's certainly fast enough. I have a nice action just waiting for a calling.-------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting. What I am amazed at is the sheer quantity of cartridges out there, not to mention the wildcats and we are still having new ones... Sounds interesting! I agree, you will have one.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If this is essentially just a .260 nosler (6.5mm) necked up to a 7 mm, it kind of surprises me. I guess it is going to be aimed at the heavy for caliber selection of the 7mm. I'm also surprised that they are so quick to announce a new cartridge. I haven't heard anything about the .260 in months and I've only seen a handful of rifles chambered in it on the internet, much less in person at any local gun shops. I guess they are targeting a more custom crowd? 

Oh well. The next rifle I buy will probably be either a 45-70 or a .54 caliber Jaeger kit. Just need school to end and summer work to begin.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet they drop the 30 Nosler on us this time next year, or the 33. 33's are trendy right now.---SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I ain't been this excited since the hogs ate my sister.

Nosler needs to concentrate their efforts on keeping up with bullet production not building rifles. There are lots of rifles; not enough bullets. Dumb

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Goob, I think that their strategy is that if they make rifles/cartridges that are much more expensive that people will use less bullets which will greatly help the shortage. Seems legit to me?-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SS, is Nosler moving any of their new rifles? I suppose they gotta do something; they've quit making projectiles. :sad: Do we really need another 3200 fps 7mm? 

Do you really think they will come out with a 30 Nosler? Good grief, there's not room for another 30 caliber barrel-burner....well, I don't have room for another 30 caliber barrel-burner anyway.

I see Nosler came out with a new 6.5 bullet - 142 gr Accubond Long Range 0.719 BC. Holy Cow

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting. I can see more hunters latching onto this over the 26 Nosler. I'd like to see some other manufacturers start making rifles in these chamberings. Not everyone can afford a Nosler rifle so it'd be nice to see someone make a more affordable version.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Next in line is the 27 Nosler from what I hear. Doesn't seem to make sense to me but I guess there are a lot of .270 fans in the world


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> SS, is Nosler moving any of their new rifles? I suppose they gotta do something; they've quit making projectiles. :sad: Do we really need another 3200 fps 7mm?
> 
> Do you really think they will come out with a 30 Nosler? Good grief, there's not room for another 30 caliber barrel-burner....well, I don't have room for another 30 caliber barrel-burner anyway.
> 
> ...


I do think they will come out with a whole lineup of the Nosler cartridges. As far as their rifles go, my observation is that they compete pretty well with the semi custom folks like Cooper, Lazzeroni, etc for sales. I don't have any financial statements but I know a good number of folks who have the rifles.

As far as the need or future for these cartridges, I think that they will never be popular but that they will fill a niche with custom guys that will meet Noslers sales objectives. Practically they are very well designed cases. 2.5 inch cases with a standard case head can be easily built on common actions. A worn out 7mm Rem mag could become a 28 Nolser with very little effort. I have a 7 Dakota which is virtually the same thing and I have been very happy with it. I was planning on building another when it wears out but will likely go with the Nosler now.------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's a thread about guys who have been working on 26 Nosler wildcats:

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f19/26-nosler-wildcats-135983/

Kinda lengthy, but some cool ideas.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Manufactures all seem to be rushing around trying to invent the newest "must have" cartridge, while dumping the latest "must have" cartridges. Really, if you line up the current cartridges in a line there just isnt any "gaps" that need to be filled.

The beltless mag craze a while back broke some new ground but atm... I dunno why we need alot of this.

But unless someone is a die hard reloader, I'd be mighty concerned buying some new rifle / caliber that might loose mfg support in a few years (my 7STW comes to mind, its fine to reload for but you have VERY few factory ammo choices and they are crazy expensive. Even Remington quit making factory rounds for it... which is too bad as the dumb green box stuff would shoot .75 out of my gun).

I'm more hesitant than ever to jump on a new caliber due to the last wave of "must haves" suddenly loosing support. Older, proven popular cartridges is where I'd stay... 270/280, 30-06, 7Rem Mag, 300WM etc etc.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A 30-06 is all a guy ever really needs. Everything beyond that is just the spice of life.------SS


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the only way a 26 or 28 (or 30, or 27) Nosler will ever take off is if a maker of affordable rifles such as Savage, Ruger, or Remington offered them. The semi-custom market alone won't do it. Interestingly, I follow Nosler on Facebook and some time ago they asked who should produce the 26 Nosler besides their own rifle division. Savage won at any rate. But it was likely asked by some marketing drone and not seen by anyone that makes such decisions.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I still shoot a Dakota. I bet the Nosler gains way more popularity than the Dakota or Lazzeroni which are both still available.------SS


----------

